# Move to Canada?



## wafu (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi I'm currently living in Spain but am toying with moving further afield, ie Canada...Vancouver possibly.

What I want to ask is how is it done...emigrate and find a job or find a job then emigrate? We would possibly like to start our own business in holiday rentals and an adventure business...

Anyone out there got any advice?
Yours hopefully


----------



## munchkin (Aug 14, 2008)

*Not Vancouver*



wafu said:


> Hi I'm currently living in Spain but am toying with moving further afield, ie Canada...Vancouver possibly.
> 
> What I want to ask is how is it done...emigrate and find a job or find a job then emigrate? We would possibly like to start our own business in holiday rentals and an adventure business...
> 
> ...


I am a Canadian in the process of moving to the US....I would not recommend moving to Vancouver.....extremely expensive to live there.....

Munchkin


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi,
Have you thought about the Maritimes? There is a growing tourism market in Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island and Newfoundland & Labrador, and adventure holidays are on the up and up there as well.

Like the previous poster I would agree that Vancouver is very expensive and hard to get started in, and the weather is terrible for holidays, very wet. However, the long cold winters of the Maritimes might put you off too. 

Quite a change from Spain, whichever province you choose!
Deeana


----------



## munchkin (Aug 14, 2008)

Nine years ago my husband and I moved to Sarnia ON. Official population 75000. It is in south western Ontario. I was moving from the Toronto area....and my husband was from the Kitchener - Waterloo area of Ontario. We had a very specific checklist of what a community/geographic area had to have. Cost of living, and weather, health care were just some of the things on our list. Are you intending to work in Canada....in what field?


----------



## wafu (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies...some things to think about especially the weather / cost of living. 
My areas of work are aircraft engineering 22years in UK armed forces (helicopters) degree in aeronautical engineering & management. Have spent 3 years in Spain reforming old buildings and am now a project manger for a company who carry out refits on superyachts...ps...I'm 46..could be an age problem?


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

With your experience and qualifications I don't think your age will be a huge problem. It might be a good first step to look at the sort of jobs which are available over there - you could try these sites:
Find jobs. Build a better career. Find your calling. Monster or 
workopolis.com - Canada's Biggest Job Site
for starters. 
Deeana



wafu said:


> Thanks for all the replies...some things to think about especially the weather / cost of living.
> My areas of work are aircraft engineering 22years in UK armed forces (helicopters) degree in aeronautical engineering & management. Have spent 3 years in Spain reforming old buildings and am now a project manger for a company who carry out refits on superyachts...ps...I'm 46..could be an age problem?


----------



## kysy (Sep 9, 2008)

Greetings to all! I have a huge desire to move to live in Calgary. At present documents already are in embassy of Canada. I would like to ask you - What oil-and-gas companies are in Calgary? Thanks.


----------

